# How to answer questions about travel



## NatashaAngelova (Jun 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Cuban by birth but has only ever held US passport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I would like to have some information about the same question:

Have you travelled outside your country of residence, excluding to the UK or a Commonwealth Country, in the last 10 years?

As soon as I am Macedonian and I have been living in Italy since 2008, but from then on I have returned on a vacation in Macedonia several times by CAR. So
I have crossed other countries : SLovenia, Serbia, Croatia etc. do I need to list all these countries to, as well as my homecountry? has it stil been my coutry of residence if I moved in Italy?? 

and I have travelled also in Germany, France, Austria, but this doesn't appear in my passport. Do I need to list them too?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't mention countries in transit, but mention Germany, France and Austria. Visiting Macedonia while living in Italy should also be included.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Honesty is the best policy.
Consistent, honest answers are the best way forward.
List the countries you have visited - even if only you only drove through them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NatashaAngelova (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice.

I am going on Erasmus exchange and I will receive a grant form European Union. Should I mention it for:

Is someone other than you paying for all or a part of your trip?

and for
Please explain why they are paying towards the cost of your trip?
IS it okay if I put
I have won a Erasmus Scholarship and I will be awarded an Erasmus EU grant to help cover the travel and subsistence costs incurred in connection with my study period abroad.
Moreover Erasmus students are exempted from paying fees for tuition, registration, examinations and access to laboratory and library facilities at the host institution.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## NatashaAngelova (Jun 28, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Honesty is the best policy.
> Consistent, honest answers are the best way forward.
> List the countries you have visited - even if only you only drove through them.
> ...


Hi Steve, There are only 10 fields to be completed. I can't put all the countries I have driven trough. What can I do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While you can write under 'Other information', use common sense and only declare countries in which you spent at least one night.


----------

